
Intel Optane SSD 900P Review - babak_ap
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/intel-optane-ssd-900p-3d-xpoint,5292.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15568198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15568198).

